# Pad Printing



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi
I am looking to add pad printing to my shop. I already do screen printing, embroidery, cutting plotter, sublimation, trophies, banners as well as other things. Does anyone have any advise for me? I would like to get an inexpensive one to start off and if it takes off then buy a nicer one. any advise would be appericiated.
thanks
jazz


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Research the machines you see thoroughly. There a bunch of people out there looking to sell pad printers they bought as part of a "print at home" business opportunity for tens of thousands of dollars. The machines these folks are looking to sell are worth a couple hundred bucks but many sellers want thousands because they are trying to recoup the cost of buying into this pad printing opportunity. Also, many of these machines use proprietary plates and cups that they will not sell to people outside of their bizop.

All of that being said, I've looked at the equipment from InkCups Now at many shows. Their gear seems to be well built.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Headfirst is correct. Be careful if you buy a used one. If it came from a business in a box organization you will have a hard time getting support or supplies without buying into their program. I have a machine like the Inkcups Now B-150 and it's a wonderful printer. Works great. When I used it. Never use it now. Found out that unless you are going to buy an exteme amount of the blank product you can't get it cheap enough to justify the labor of printing yourself. Unless you are going after a niche market I would take the money and join PPAI and Sage and buy the promotional products already decorated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

lrsbranding said:


> Headfirst is correct. Be careful if you buy a used one. If it came from a business in a box organization you will have a hard time getting support or supplies without buying into their program. I have a machine like the Inkcups Now B-150 and it's a wonderful printer. Works great. When I used it. Never use it now. Found out that unless you are going to buy an exteme amount of the blank product you can't get it cheap enough to justify the labor of printing yourself. Unless you are going after a niche market I would take the money and join PPAI and Sage and buy the promotional products already decorated.


Perfect answer.....


----------



## twistinthewick (Mar 17, 2012)

Go to http://www.screenprintsupply.com/ they offer several models (1,2,3 and 4 color) and all the supplies. Plus they offer a 1 day instructional class. You will leave the class with no reservations on what you are capable of printing or how to print a difficult item.
I own a NeoFlex, NeoSol and a Pad printer from this vendor and would reccomend this company to anyone looking for a quality built machine and the best product support I have ever encountered.
Cathie


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a one color model from www.inkcups.com. They have 1, 2, 3 & 4 color models. They also offer plate making services and a host of automation for pad printers if and when you get that big. They make their own pads for printing at the facility and have their own line of inks and offer unlimited support in any aspect of pad printing and promotional item manufacturing. I just bought it about 1 month ago. You also get free training and instruction. I really love this machine and the support staff.


----------



## cccreations201 (Aug 9, 2012)

what does a pad machine look like anyways?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

cccreations201 said:


> what does a pad machine look like anyways?


Let me google that for you


----------



## cccreations201 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry I don't like clicking on links  but if someone could post a pic that would be great!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

cccreations201 said:


> Sorry I don't like clicking on links  but if someone could post a pic that would be great!


If only you did click on links, you'd see how ironic this is!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I clicked on it. It takes you to: Let Me Google That For you, and types in the search criteria and goes straight to the information you want. How cool is that. 

If she doesn't want to click on the link than she could type in Pad Printer in a search engine. 

We bought a single color Pad Printer from All American Screen Print Supplies. Never used it, but I still bought the starter package and went to training. 

It's easy enough to buy the ink, thinner, and hardener and make a jig for your screen printing press.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

cccreations201 said:


> Sorry I don't like clicking on links  but if someone could post a pic that would be great!


Are you kidding me!!!
I don't think the Internet is the place for you  (your far too cautious!)


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't that the truth. Maybe he or she doesn't have Anti virus/Internet security.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes there is a biz op company that sell a pad printing system as well as a screen printing system that had sort of second tier machines... example is their pad printer is an open ink system rather than a closed ink system...they do what they say..buy any machine and you get a free week training at their headquarters...you pay your own way their....I did buy into their pad printing system...and never felt used it..this was over 13 years ago..BUT it did give entry into the world of promotional products plus membership into ASI,PPAI and Sage...so I equate my purchase as an entry fee..HOWEVER to buy a used system from this company is not a very good purchase,


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi charles
thanks for the info. i had intentions to get into the pad printing business since we do quit a bit of promotional products but after doing some research, it is cheaper to just have the big companies do it for you then having to buy the blank items and doing it yourself.
jazz


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Take a look at ScreenPrintSupply.com


----------



## customizzed (Oct 20, 2014)

Paul, have you used your Pad Printer since this 2013 post? I'd like to buy one and am told that there are tons of them sitting around that folks want to get rid of but I can really find to many offers. Just curious if you have gotten any use out of yours. And if not, are your outsourcing or just not in that business.
Thanks!
Bryant


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sold ours and use a regular screen printing press to print on pens etc.


----------



## customizzed (Oct 20, 2014)

selanac said:


> Sold ours and use a regular screen printing press to print on pens etc.


I guess I really am a rookie. I didn't realize you could use regular screen equipment to print on a curved surface. How is that possible? I hope this reply isn't going to embarrass me!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You tube has several videos. Most are special units doing multiple pens


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bryant.....depends on volume. For large number, Say 250 or more, outsource. Less profit per pen, but sure easier


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

All the items printed on this supplier's website are screen printed....Some are done on a cylindrical screen printer...

Unless you have a very unique item and/or need almost same day delivery it will be hard to buy blanks cheap enough to be competitive.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJuXdQD2Veg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBrTED4FvDM DIY project....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can buy the Pens on eBay. 

Also there was a member on here selling her Pad Printer. Lorretta I think. Search the Classified Section of this forum.


----------



## hulolulu123 (3 mo ago)




----------

